# Garmin bar mount.



## Dangermouse (3 Jan 2014)

I am looking for a Garmin 1/4 turn bar mount, the one that sits next to the stem and puts the Garmin just in front of the centre of the stem.........if anyone has a spare kicking around.


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Jan 2014)

I've just put one of THESE on the CAAD for my 200.

Fits well, holds the Garmin securely, and IMO offers excellent VFM


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2014)

How is it different to this slightly cheaper one?

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sram-quickview-computer-mount/


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> How is it different to this slightly cheaper one?



I really don't know TBH, it might be slightly longer but that's me guessing as there aren't comparable images of the two available. 

I went for that one knowing it be would be OK from a recommendation.


----------



## Dangermouse (4 Jan 2014)

The one Vickster has put up does look slightly longer, but that's probably only the camera angle.........but they are both ideal so will get one ordered.............weird really as all the sram or garmin ones I found were double the price of these............google trying to make me cough up more dosh.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2014)

I have the k-edge mount and the sram mount.. If you can budget for it the k-edge mount is better because its alloy. The SRAM one is lighter but can vibrate a little, but this ddoes depend upon the bars being used it seems


----------



## Dangermouse (4 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I have the k-edge mount and the sram mount.. If you can budget for it the k-edge mount is better because its alloy. The SRAM one is lighter but can vibrate a little, but this ddoes depend upon the bars being used it seems




Cant justify 40 odd quid till next payday Mr H which is a pity as they do seem to be better built


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> How is it different to this slightly cheaper one?
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sram-quickview-computer-mount/



There are two models of the SRAM mount. One is the one designed or MTB/Road as such its slightly longer due to MTB often having a 'larger/meatier' stem, its also slightly heavier due to this length. It is the one I have which can vibrate, the other model is designed for road only and is does not vibrate apparently which people suggest is related to the slightly shorter length.


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2014)

Thanks. On the link I posted, you can choose road or MTB for 31.8mm bars. Is this road one longer than the other road one. They have the same RRP


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2014)

Thought this might help.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> Thanks. On the link I posted, you can choose road or MTB for 31.8mm bars. Is this road one longer than the other road one. They have the same RRP



To be honest, I'm not sure which is the long or the short and can't make sense of wiggle pricing but when I compare mine to other peoples there seems to be two lengths and when I checked if they came in different lengths it was confirmed this was the case. As I understand it the MTB is slightly longer to take into consideration the often thicker stems than road bikes and I seem to have the MTB version, but it functions fine IMHO.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Jan 2014)

Not spare but this is how the Garmin mount looks if its any help .


----------



## Dangermouse (4 Jan 2014)

If anyone wants a genuine Garmin mount.......Handtec are doing them for £21.59 delivered


----------



## Dangermouse (11 Jan 2014)

I am sorted now mods, please lock


----------

